# las doce de la tarde / del mediodía



## revolgod

Hola a todos,

Una pregunta, por favor...

es mejor decir "a las doce de la tarde" cuando estas hablando de la hora inmediatamente despues de las once de la manana o es mejor decir "a las doce del mediodia?"

Con aprecio!


----------



## blasita

Hola y bienvenido/a al foro, Revolgod.

Lo correcto es decir: _las doce del mediodía_ o _las doce de la mañana_, no _las doce de la tarde_.

Un saludo.


----------



## revolgod

blasita said:


> Hola y bienvenido/a al foro, Revolgod.
> 
> Lo correcto es decir: _las doce del mediodía_ o _las doce de la mañana_, no _las doce de la tarde_.
> 
> Un saludo.



Gracias Blasita!  Con MUCHO aprecio!!


----------



## Vampiro

Si dices "las doce" debe ser del mediodía.
Ni "de la mañana" ni "de la tarde" se usan, además de no tener sentido, porque en rigor a las doce no es ni de mañana ni de tarde, está justo en la mitad.
Saludos.
_


----------



## blasita

Vampiro said:


> ... Ni "de la mañana" ni "de la tarde" se usan, además de no tener sentido, porque en rigor a las doce no es ni de mañana ni de tarde, está justo en la mitad.


 Hola, Vampiro. Lo siento, pero yo sí uso _las doce de la mañana_ y por aquí es normal. Y, desde luego, es correcto. Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

blasita said:


> Hola, Vampiro. Lo siento, pero yo sí uso _las doce de la mañana_ y por aquí es normal. Y, desde luego, es correcto. Saludos.


Será el sereno.
Por acá suena muy raro.
Pero si no existieran esas diferencias el idioma sería muy aburrido y no tendríamos de qué hablar en el foro.
Pero para mí (repito: para mí) no es correcto.  Es como decir que el cero es positivo; no faltará el que te dice que es negativo y así se pueden pasar horas, cuando el pobre cero en realidad no tiene signo.
Hasta las doce es la mañana, despues de las doce es la tarde, justo a las doce no es ni lo uno ni lo otro, sino todo lo contrario.  Por eso, si menciona las doce, debe decir "del mediodía".
Si se refiere a una hora entre las once y las doce: "antes de las doce del mediodía".
_


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Revolgod: 

Puedes decir _las doce de la mañana_ o _las doce del mediodía_ con toda tranquilidad. No solemos consultar el calendario solar para establecer límites tan precisos, no estamos tan aburridos. Cada día tendríamos que mover el mediodía unos segundos. Ambas formas sirven además para diferenciarlo de las doce de la noche. 

Saludos.


----------



## Migueles

Estoy con *Blasita *_esta vez. _A mí me gusta más ‘_doce del mediodía_’, es más preciso, inequívoco, no deja margen a interpretaciones. Alternativamente puede ser, ‘_doce de la mañana_’. De la forma en que peor suena, en mi opinión, es ‘_doce de la tarde_’.



Saludos


----------



## Neo1961

Migueles said:


> A mí me gusta más ‘_doce del mediodía_’, es más preciso, inequívoco, no deja margen a interpretaciones. Alternativamente puede ser, ‘_doce de la mañana_’. De la forma en que peor suena, en mi opinión, es ‘_doce de la tarde_’.


----------



## revolgod

Muchas gracias a todos de ustedes y voy a continuar con "a las doce del mediodía."  Una colega mía me había dicho que era incorrecto decirlo así y que tendría que ser "a las doce de la tarde."  Pero con todo el ayudo que recibí acá, me siento muy segura con "a las doce del mediodía."

Gracias y abrazos a todos!


----------



## CarMalibrán

revolgod said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Una pregunta, por favor...
> 
> *¿E*s mejor decir "a las doce de la tarde" cuando estas hablando de la hora inmediatamente *después* de las once de la *mañana* o es mejor decir "a las doce del *mediodía*?"
> 
> *¡*Con aprecio!



Saludos.
Las doce del mediodía o el mediodía.

Claro que "del mediodía" fácil se omite en caso de que el contexto esté claro.

Buen día.


----------



## Vampiro

CarMalibrán said:


> Saludos.
> Las doce del mediodía o el mediodía.
> 
> Claro que "del mediodía" fácil se omite en caso de que el contexto esté claro.
> 
> Buen día.


Y también se usa muchísimo "las doce del día".
Pero "de la mañana" o, peor aún, "de la tarde", naranjas de la china en este barrio.
_


----------



## revolgod

Vampiro said:


> Y también se usa muchísimo "las doce del día".
> Pero "de la mañana" o, peor aún, "de la tarde", naranjas de la china en este barrio.
> _




Que expresion mas divertida - naranjas de la china - se usa en situaciones informales solamente?  Tiene algun sentido negativo?  Me encanta!  GRACIAS DE NUEVO!


----------



## Jonno

revolgod said:


> Que expresion mas divertida - naranjas de la china - se usa en situaciones informales solamente?  Tiene algun sentido negativo?  Me encanta!  GRACIAS DE NUEVO!



Las respuestas las encontrarás en este tema: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1022761
Y si no están ahí respondidas todas tus dudas sobre naranjas de la China, puedes seguir preguntando allí


----------



## revolgod

Jonno said:


> Las respuestas las encontrarás en este tema: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1022761
> Y si no están ahí respondidas todas tus dudas sobre naranjas de la China, puedes seguir preguntando allí



PERFECTOOOOOO!

Gracias!


----------



## Fernando

Namarne said:


> Hola, Revolgod:
> Puedes decir _las doce de la mañana_ o _las doce del mediodía_ con toda tranquilidad. No solemos consultar el calendario solar para establecer límites tan precisos, no estamos tan aburridos. Cada día tendríamos que mover el mediodía unos segundos. Ambas formas sirven además para diferenciarlo de las doce de la noche. Saludos.



De acuerdo. Además, la duda les cabe sólo a los que establecen, como Vampiro, la línea divisoria mañana-tarde a las 12 de la mañana, que no sé si viene del "apres midi" francés. Personalmente, soy de la escuela "naturalista", que establece la división cuando uno ha comido, así que para mí las 12 siempre son de la mañana, porque, en España y en los países de América en los que he estado, se come ampliamente por encima de esa hora.

La lucha enconada de naturalistas y afrancesados se ha prolongado a lo largo de los siglos sin un vencedor claro (al menos en la Península Ibérica). Cualquier intento de resucitar la discusión produce violentas luchas y se ha informado de casos de muertes y heridos por un quítame allá esos mediodías.


----------



## Ludaico

Sería absurdo decir en España las doce de la tarde cuando, en realidad, son las once de la mañana o, en primavera, verano y parte del otoño, las diez horas solares. Es más: no es raro oír decir "quedamos mañana a la una del mediodía". Tampoco suena excesivamente extravagante lo de "a las dos del mediodía". O, incluso "a mediodía", entendiéndose que son las dos de la tarde (de reloj).


----------



## Vampiro

Fernando said:


> De acuerdo. Además, la duda les cabe sólo a los que establecen, como Vampiro, la línea divisoria mañana-tarde a las 12 de la mañana...


Momentito... que yo, dudas, no tengo ninguna.
_


----------



## Migueles

Para mí el mediodía es un rango de horas variable que, por lo general, va desde más o menos las 11.00 h a las 14.00 h. Para muchos la tarde empieza después del almuerzo (después de la comida como dicen los españoles, aunque en algunas zonas de la América hispanohablante la comida se entiende a la hora de la cena española. En Chile si te invitan a comer no es al mediodía, sino en la noche). Lo concreto es que ‘_doce de la tarde_’ es la forma más inadecuada de señalar las _doce del mediodía, doce del día_ o _las doce de la mañana_. Así lo reconoce la RAE en el DPD (*hora2*):




> «No es correcta la expresión doce de la tarde, usada en lugar de doce de la mañana, del día o del mediodía.»





Saludos


----------



## Ludaico

Migueles said:


> Para mí el mediodía es un rango de horas variable que, por lo general, va desde más o menos las 11.00 h a las 14.00 h. Para muchos la tarde empieza después del almuerzo (después de la comida como dicen los españoles, aunque en algunas zonas de la América hispanohablante la comida se entiende a la hora de la cena española. En Chile si te invitan a comer no es al mediodía, sino en la noche). Lo concreto es que ‘_doce de la tarde_’ es la forma más inadecuada de señalar las _doce del mediodía, doce del día_ o _las doce de la mañana_. Así lo reconoce la RAE en el DPD (*hora2*):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Vampiro said:


> Momentito... que yo, dudas, no tengo ninguna.
> _



Tengo claro que tiene Vd. claro que por la mañana llega hasta las 12 menos un diferencial de tiempo inclusive, la tarde desde las 12 más un diferencial inclusive y mediodía en el cuanto de tiempo de las 12:00:00.

Me refería a los que dudan si las doce son "del mediodía" o "de la tarde". Para los que entendemos que las doce están comprendidas dentro de las mañanas la posibilidad "de la tarde" no cabe en ningún caso. La duda sólo cabe para los que entienden que las 12 es la línea divisoria, por lo que (si no se es tan estricto como Vd. y se considera que las 12 están en un entorno con radio de varios minutos en torno a las 12) las 12 se puede "pegar" tanto a la mañana como a la tarde.


----------



## blasita

Migueles said:


> ... Lo concreto es que ‘_doce de la tarde_’ es la forma más inadecuada de señalar las _doce del mediodía, doce del día_ o _las doce de la mañana_. Así lo reconoce la RAE en el DPD (*hora2*):


Efectivamente, Migueles. Por esto mismo dije al principio de esta conversación que "lo correcto es decir: _las doce del mediodía_ o _de la mañana_, no _las doce de la tarde_".

Es cierto que hay que añadir _las doce del día_. Yo no uso tanto esta expresión, si no es para compararla con _las doce de la noche_. Y muchas veces no añado nada; _las doce_, si se entiende en el contexto.

Naturalmente luego hay que tener en cuenta los diferentes usos. Pero, en resumen, estas tres son correctas.


----------



## Vampiro

Fernando said:


> Tengo claro que tiene Vd. claro que por la mañana llega hasta las 12 menos un diferencial de tiempo inclusive, la tarde desde las 12 más un diferencial inclusive y mediodía en el cuanto de tiempo de las 12:00:00.
> 
> Me refería a los que dudan si las doce son "del mediodía" o "de la tarde". Para los que entendemos que las doce están comprendidas dentro de las mañanas la posibilidad "de la tarde" no cabe en ningún caso. La duda sólo cabe para los que entienden que las 12 es la línea divisoria, por lo que (si no se es tan estricto como Vd. y se considera que las 12 están en un entorno con radio de varios minutos en torno a las 12) las 12 se puede "pegar" tanto a la mañana como a la tarde.


“Las doce del día” me parece correctísimo y yo me atrevería a decir que por acá es lo más usado.  Pero _de la mañana_, o _de la tarde_, por ningún motivo.
En fin, que cada uno use lo que mejor le acomode; para gustos están los colores y no es algo tan importante tampoco.
Saludos.
_


----------



## sehait

Ya que están en ese tema les preguntó, pues siempre me causa conflictos esto, ¿cual de las dos 12 es am y cual pm?


----------



## Fernando

Estoy seguro que habrá algún convenio que diga si lo que va después de las 23:59:59 es las 12:00 PM o las 0:00 AM. Sin conocimiento de ello, tengo claro que las 12 AM son las del día y las 12 PM las de la noche. 

Personalmente prefiero utilizar cuando quiero dejarlo claro la terminología de 24 horas: 12 AM -> 12 horas; 12 PM -> las 24 horas o las 0 horas.


----------



## Migueles

Cuando la hora se expresa en cifras efectivamente se deben usar las abreviaturas a. m.,  p.m. y m. Esta última es la que se aconseja usar para las doce del mediodía. Mira lo que señala el DPD al respecto:




> «… También puede usarse este sistema si se opta por escribir la hora con cifras; pero, en ese caso, para evitar ambigüedades, deben emplearse, tras los números, las abreviaturas a. m. (del lat. ante merídiem ‘antes del mediodía’) y p. m. (del lat. post merídiem ‘después del mediodía’): 5.30 a. m. (‘cinco de la mañana o de la madrugada’) y 5.30 p. m. (‘cinco de la tarde’). Para las doce de la mañana se recomienda el empleo de la abreviatura m. (del lat. meridies ‘mediodía’).».




Entonces, pasadas las doce del mediodía es p. m. y pasadas la medianoche (o.00 h) es a. m. 



Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Gracias, migueles, veo que efectivamente existe un convenio. No obstante, no veo que esté muy difundido lo de 12 m. 

Por otro lado, si ves las opiniones en el foro que pego, verás que la confusión es universal, lo que me reafirma en el uso del horario de 24 horas o del "natural" (12 del día - la mañana/12 de la noche). Lo las am y pm está lleno de trampas.

http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090808123723AAbp1gc


----------



## sehait

Migueles said:


> Cuando la hora se expresa en cifras efectivamente se deben usar las abreviaturas a. m.,  p.m. y m. Esta última es la que se aconseja usar para las doce del mediodía. Mira lo que señala el DPD al respecto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entonces, pasadas las doce del mediodía es p. m. y pasadas la medianoche (o.00 h) es a. m.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




¡Gracias!


----------



## ACQM

Ludaico said:


> Sería absurdo decir en España las doce de la tarde cuando, en realidad, son las once de la mañana o, en primavera, verano y parte del otoño, las diez horas solares. Es más: no es raro oír decir "quedamos mañana a la una del mediodía". Tampoco suena excesivamente extravagante lo de "a las dos del mediodía". O, incluso "a mediodía", entendiéndose que son las dos de la tarde (de reloj).



 Eso, eso, cuando el reloj da las doce es por la mañana porque el sol está en lo más alto cuando el reloj da la una o las dos según sea verano o invierno. 

El mediodía, para mí, no es un instante concreto sinó una parte del día que coincide con la hora de comer. Y diré más, el mediodía, como la hora de comer, varía según el país y hasta según el trabajo o si se está de vacaciones. 

Los franceses me encantan, tienen mucha razón en muchas cosas, pero ellos comen a las 12h, por eso no tienen esta discusión.


----------



## Aviador

Parece que se trata simplemente de la convención que en cada lugar del mundo hispanohablante se usa para dividir el día en mañana y tarde. Evidentemente no hay unanimidad y depende de factores culturales.
Por lo que veo, en España la frontera es difusa y está íntimamente ligada al horario del almuerzo/comida que allí es más o menos entre las 14:00 h y las 15:00 h. No importan allí el reloj ni, por lo tanto, las 12:00 h para determinar el comienzo de la tarde. Si no se ha comido, es _mañana_. Así entonces, las 12:00 h es sólo una más de las horas de la mañana. Como la división entre mañana y tarde es allí imprecisa y el período llamado _medio día_ de fronteras difusas, es aceptable decir _las doce de la mañana_ o _las doce del medio día_. Además, probablemente, más importancia tiene allí la hora que media entre el comienzo de las actividades diarias personales y el fin de ellas por la noche que el reloj para determinar el período que se llama _medio día_.
En cambio en Chile, por ejemplo, el almuezo/comida no tiene relación alguna con la determinación del fin de la mañana y el comienzo de la tarde. Lo que aquí cuenta es las 12:00 h como la mitad exacta del día entre su comienzo a las 00:00:00 h y su final a las 23:59:59 h. Tan arraigado está este concepto aquí que muchas veces cuando alguien se encuentra con otro alrededor de las 12:00 h, sin saber que ya es más tarde, saluda con un "_Buenos días_". Luego, mirando el reloj y dándose cuenta de que ya pasaron las doce, aunque sea por un par de minutos, se corrige: "_Ah, buenas tardes_". Esto pasa todos los días. Tampoco importa en este sentido la época del año, como sí importa en la determinación del comienzo de la noche, dependiendo de si es invierno o verano.
Por lo tanto, lo habitual es que aquí no se considere las 12:00 h exactas como parte de la mañana ni de la tarde. Son simplemente las doce del día. De hecho, me parece que aquí se entiende siempre cuando alguien dice "_Encontrémonos al medio día_" que el encuentro será a las 12:00 h. De otra forma, se diría "_Encontrémonos como al medio día_" (más o menos a las 12:00 h).



Fernando said:


> Gracias, migueles, veo que efectivamente existe un convenio. No obstante, no veo que esté muy difundido lo de 12 m.
> 
> Por otro lado, si ves las opiniones en el foro que pego, verás que la confusión es universal, lo que me reafirma en el uso del horario de 24 horas o del "natural" (12 del día - la mañana/12 de la noche). Lo las am y pm está lleno de trampas.
> 
> http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090808123723AAbp1gc


Totalmente de acuerdo, Fernando. Mi actividad profesional, en la que las ambigüedades horarias y los equívocos que producen son inadmisibles, refuerza cada día mi convicción de que el formato a.m./p.m. está lleno de trampas, como dices, y por lo tanto no es parte de mi léxico, en ningún contexto. Además, me parece menos castizo.


----------



## Fernando

Me parece difícil estar en desacuerdo en algo.

Por decir algo, te corrijo solamente en que en España también hay gente que "mira el reloj" para saber si son buenos días o buenas tardes.


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Claro, claro!!
Pero para estar en desacuerdo conmigo sí tienen tiempo, y vengo diciendo lo mismo hace como cincuenta posteos.

_


----------



## Honeypum

En España se dice las doce de la mañana y la una del mediodía. Nunca oí 12 del mediodía aquí.


----------



## Jonno

Pues no será porque no han participado españoles en este tema hablando de las 12 del mediodía.


----------



## jazmin1492

acá es muy normal escuchar ¨las doce de la tarde¨ de hecho acá nadie dice ¨las doce de la mañana¨ se escucha más común las doce de la tarde o bien las doce del mediodía, pero las doce de la mañana casi nunca la vas a escuchar, acá saludamos de buenas tardes una vez ya hayan dado las 12, entonces ustedes ¿cómo saludan a las 12? ¿buenos días o buenas tardes? porque ya me he confundido algunas veces que he dicho buenos días ya siendo las 12 y me corrigieron, me dijeron ya son tardes y yo muy apenada   acá se saluda de buenas tardes ya entrando a las 12 allá ¿cómo saludan siendo ya las 12?


----------



## Jonno

En España la frontera para el saludo es imprecisa y suele depender más de la hora de la comida, que es más bien tarde para las costumbres de otros países. Por ello a las 14:00 es fácil escuchar buenos días.

Sobre esto hay comentarios más arriba ¿los has leído?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Eso me recuerda, Sr. Jonno, que como buen apegado a las viejas tradiciones de mi tierra, tengo mi particular cruzada con compañeros de otras latitudes a la hora de saludarnos telefónicamente pasado el mediodía. Y como nadie quiere dar su brazo a torcer, pasan los años sin llegar a “acuerdos”: para mí, *buenas tardes* es a partir de las doce de la mañana, ‘hora del ángelus en esta tierra de María Santísima’. Y para ellos es después de almorzar. Y a partir de ahí empezamos la discusión de qué es almorzar.


----------



## Jonno

Eso en mi tierra lo tenemos resuelto: decimos "buenos mediodías" (en vasco) y ya está.

Yo no tengo ninguna cruzada, pero me da rabia cuando das las buenas tardes a alguien a las 2 y media y te responde _"será 'días', que todavía no he comido"_. ¡Como si hubiera que conocer las costumbres alimenticias de cada uno para saludar! Y encima te lo dicen como mosqueados...


----------



## Vampiro

Jonno said:


> Yo no tengo ninguna cruzada, pero me da rabia cuando das las buenas tardes a alguien a las 2 y media y te responde _"será 'días', que todavía no he comido"_. ¡Como si hubiera que conocer las costumbres alimenticias de cada uno para saludar! Y encima te lo dicen como mosqueados...


Pffff… conozco unos cuantos a los que habría que decirles “buenos días” a las cinco de la tarde.
Por acá no es extraño que la gente mire el reloj antes de decir una cosa o la otra, como ya apuntó Aviador.
Las doce son un punto de inflexión en estas latitudes y como tal no pertenecen ni a la mañana ni a la tarde.  Lo más frecuente, ya se ha dicho ad-vomitum, es referirse a ellas como “las doce del día”.
Voy a comer algo, son las ocho y media de la mañana; a partir de este momento los del otro lado del charco me pueden decir “buenas tardes”, si gustan (ah… desayuné a las cinco, no me vengan con que esto es “desayuno”)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Fernando

Para Jonno: Incluso para los que tomamos el criterio de la comida, nos parece claro que de 15:30 en adelante no hay buenos días que valgan, y a partir de las 14 es raro escucharlo. Normalmente lo de "Buenos días será para ti, porque yo no he comido" suele ser un chiste para dejar claro que uno no ha podido comer porque le tienen trabajando.

Vampiro, te diremos simplemente "Buenas", porque ni por el criterio del reloj ni por el de la comida te podemos decir ni una cosa ni otra que nos sirva a los dos.

Para los europeos que sigan el criterio de la comida, buenas tardes. Para los americanos, buenos días.

Para los que sigan el criterio del reloj y que se encuentren al oeste del meridiano 20 O aprox. (si siguen la hora solar), buenas tardes. Al resto, buenos días. Para los que sigan la hora oficial: Buenas tardes a groenlandeses, europeos y africanos. Buenos días a americanos (excepto groenlandeses). No tengo nada claro qué decirles a los de Santa Elena e Isla Asunción.


----------



## francisgranada

jazmin1492 said:


> ... acá se saluda de buenas tardes ya entrando a las 12 allá ¿cómo saludan siendo ya las 12?


Visto que pronunciar "Buenas tardes"/"Buenos días" dura circa 2 segundos, recomiendo saludar "Buenas tardes" desde las 11:59:58.


----------



## WatsJusto

Hola Foreros,
Sé que este hilo es un poco viejo, pero de todas formas espero que me contesten.  
Quisiera saber si este asunto cambia al introducir los minutos. Entre las siguientes frases, ¿cuáles les suenan más correctas/aceptadas?

1) "Es el mediodía y veinte." / "Son las doce y veinte de la tarde/mañana."
2) "Es la medianoche y media." / "Son las doce y media de la noche/mañana." 

Para mí, viniendo del inglés, "las doce de la mañana" me suena como 12:00 am (In the middle of the night) porque es estrictamente ahí cuando la mañana comienza, con A.M. en el mundo angloparlante, que yo sepa.  Pero me imagino que en el mundo hispano se preferiría más "de la noche" cuando se trata de "Midnight."  ¿Qué tal las frases arriba con 'mediodía/medianoche' con minutos?  

¡Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda!


----------



## Fernando

Las primeras opciones que das (mediodía o medianoche y veinte) no son válidas en ningún caso, en mi opinión. Podrías decir sin problemas "Pasaban veinte minutos de la medianoche" o las que tú indicas como segundas opciones.


----------



## jilar

Si fuésemos estrictos al hablar habría que considerar:
00:00 - 11:59 mañana
12:00 mediodía
12:01 - 23:59 tarde (aquí habría que añadir el concepto "noche", cuando ya el sol no ilumina, esto cambia según la estación y también por el cambio de hora invierno/verano - en mi latitud se pone el sol en estas fechas sobre las 18:00, pero en verano se pone pasadas las 22:00. Aunque oirás muy poco "las 9 de la tarde", incluso en verano, que aún hay sol, siendo lo normal asociar esa hora con la "noche")

Las 12:20 AM serían las 00:20 (esto se puede ver como "de la noche" - porque no hay sol- y así se contrapone a "de la mañana" - porque hay sol- cuando serían las 12:20 (PM).

Luego hay que tener en cuenta que muchos hablantes no hablan de "tarde" hasta depués de comer. Así que quien come a las 14:00 o incluso a las 15:00 podría decir perfectamente "quedamos a la una de la mañana" (refiriéndose no a la 01:00, sino a las 13:00), o bien saludar con un "buenos días" en lugar de "buenas tardes".

Como ves son muchas las variables.
Añade la opción de decir "madrugada" en vez de "mañana". 
-Fueron de fiesta y llegaron (a casa) a las 5 de la madrugada.


----------



## WatsJusto

Entiendo. ¡Gracias! Entonces, con los minutos después de mediodía (o, las doce) está bien usar "de la tarde"? 12:13pm = "Son las doce y trece de la tarde" (aunque sabemos que en España - por lo menos - se podría decir 'mañana' especialmente si la persona todavía no ha comido).  Me imagino que esto sería muy diferente en Latinoamérica, sobretodo cerca del ecuador donde la salida y la puesta del sol no varían mucho y la mañana (con sol) comienza a eso de las 5 o 6 am.  También, entendí que 'mediodía' o 'medianoche' no deben usarse con minutos.  Ahora bien, jilar, qué tal en los ejemplos en que usaste el reloj de 24 horas? (Así se dice: 24 hour clock?) Para: 21:30, está bien decir: "Son las veintiuna y media" o: "Son las veintiuna y treinta."  O qué pasa con 00:10? Son las cero y diez???  Es el cero y diez?? No me suena, pero pregunto por si exista un lugar en donde se podría decir así o algo semejante.  Sé que en francés sí dicen:  Il est zéro heures = 00:00.

¡Muchísimas gracias por sus respuestas súper rápidas!


----------



## jilar

No, no es usual decir "las veintitrés" ni "las cero", pero por escrito es la mejor manera de ser preciso sin necesidad de ninguna clarificación más, como tener que añadir AM o PM o especificar noche, tarde, mañana,...
Además es mi preferencia para configurar el reloj (sabrás que hay la elección de que dé las horas de 1 a 12 y añada PM o AM y la versión 24 horas) y estoy acostumbrado a referirme a ellas de esa manera, ojo, por escrito.
Claro, si me preguntan la hora y veo en mi reloj [18:20] diré:
Las seis y veinte.

No digo nada más porque se supone que la persona sabe si es por la tarde o por la mañana, él solo quiere saber los números.


----------



## Circunflejo

WatsJusto said:


> "Son las doce y trece de la tarde"


Eso lo puedes decir en España, pero más de uno te mirará extrañado ya que son muy pocos los que así se expresan.


WatsJusto said:


> También, entendí que 'mediodía' o 'medianoche' no deben usarse con minutos.





WatsJusto said:


> 21:30


Las veintiuna treinta.


WatsJusto said:


> 00:10


Las cero cero diez.


----------



## Rocko!

jazmin1492 said:


> acá es muy normal escuchar ¨las doce de la tarde¨ de hecho acá nadie dice ¨las doce de la mañana¨ se escucha más común las doce de la tarde o bien las doce del mediodía


Asi es en aquel extremo del país, en el que tú estás, y así es también aquí en este otro extremo del país, en el que estoy yo. Y aquí miramos el reloj (o el cel) para poder saber si ya pasan de las doce del mediodía. Es común que aquí digamos “buenos días” y que nos demos cuenta (o nos corrijan) de que pasan de las doce del mediodía y que lo correcto en esta zona es decir “buenas tardes” a partir de las doce. 

Me parece muy interesante que en otros países las costumbres respecto a este tema son diferentes. Este es un hilo muy enriquecedor.


----------



## franzjekill

WatsJusto said:


> "Son las doce y trece de la tarde"


Nunca escuché en mi zona a nadie decir "doce y tantos minutos de la tarde". Será técnicamente correcto, pero no es idiomático en mi vecindario.


WatsJusto said:


> (aunque sabemos que en España - por lo menos - se podría decir 'mañana' especialmente si la persona todavía no ha comido). Me imagino que esto sería muy diferente en Latinoamérica


No en mi zona. Hay una respuesta cliché, dicha en broma, a quien dice, por ejemplo, a las dos de la tarde, "buenas tardes" a otra persona: "Tardes serán para vos, porque yo todavía no comí". Claro que también podrá alguien decir "son las dos de la tarde y todavía no comimos". En mi barrio no hay reglas exactas de saludo a esas horas intermedias, tanto cabe un "buenos días" como un "buenas tardes".


----------



## swift

En *Costa Rica*:

*12:00 p.m.* se refiere al *mediodía *(en el sistema horario de 24 horas, las 12 horas). Se expresa como _*las doce de la tarde*_* o *_*las doce mediodía*_.
*12:00 a.m.* se refiere a la *medianoche *(en el sistema horario de 24 horas, las 0 horas). Se expresa como _*las doce de la mañana*_* o *_*las doce medianoche*_.


----------

